

Introducing $Cashtags by Square Cash - chirau
https://cash.me/

======
ominous
hmmmm what about: "twitter is now rolling out the ability for you to click on
stock symbols with a $ sign in front of them. Once you click them, you’ll be
able to see all of the conversation about a particular company, much like you
would a hashtag."

[http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2012/07/31/twitter-rolls-
out-c...](http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2012/07/31/twitter-rolls-out-
clickable-stock-symbols-so-you-can-keep-up-with-your-investments/)

------
AustinDizzy
I love the new features and usability they throw into Square every few months,
but when will they start to branch out internationally or at least to support
more countries? A client of mine live in Canada, and I in the US. There is no
other fee-free and easy way to send money back and forth between us besides
Square Cash, but it's not available in Canada. I'd imagine branching out to
Canada would bring in a lot of other business besides myself.

~~~
tubbzor
Bitcoin?

~~~
AustinDizzy
Sadly, he would be losing money to pay me money because 1 CAD is only 0.80 USD
so purchasing BTC with a Canadian bank account/card gives him worse exchange
rates. How we've gotten around this is him buying me Amazon gift cards. He can
spend $50 CAD on a gift card that is worth $50 USD and I just use that on
Amazon anytime I want.

------
dvcc
For anyone wondering, registering your $Cashtag does not force you to enable
the cash.me page. The page can be disabled from within the app, so you can
grab the name without having to make it available.

------
zcdziura
Someone, somewhere, is patting themselves on the back for the seemingly clever
name.

------
j_s
A new namespace land-grab!

